# معدات وأدوات لتجهيز مغاسل السيارات



## الماجد للتسويق (8 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم احبتي ..








يتوفر معدات ومواد مغاسل سيارات 
نعمل ع تجهيز مغاسل السيارات
في جميع انحاء المملكه بمشيئه الله 
ويتوفر ايضا جميع المستلزمات الخاصه بالغسيل 
كما يسعدنا تقديم المقترحات والنصائح والاستشارات في مجال مغاسل السيارات بكل صدق وامانه 
للتواصل ارحب بكم ع الجوال 
او واتس اب 
ابو مروان 
0559143227


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (8 أبريل 2014)

*رد: معدات وأدوات لتجهيز مغاسل السيارات*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (8 أبريل 2014)

*رد: معدات وأدوات لتجهيز مغاسل السيارات*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (8 أبريل 2014)

*رد: معدات وأدوات لتجهيز مغاسل السيارات*


----------



## الماجد للتسويق (9 أبريل 2014)

*رد: معدات وأدوات لتجهيز مغاسل السيارات*


----------

